# length to height ratio



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am confused by the breed standard regarding length to height ratio in two different articles.

One states that 

“The body length should exceed the height at the withers. It should amount to about 110 to 117% of the height at the withers.” 

Source Breed standard - a review of the German Shepherd

Another article by Patrick Ormos dated April 2007 (available online as a pdf file) states that

“body proportions (length to height 1.8 : 1)……. when in full
coat, I get the impression of a dog that is about twice as long as it is tall…..”

Source: file:///C:/Users/windows%207/Desktop/Length_height_ratio.pdf

These two standards seem very different, as 1.8 is 180 percent


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No idea why there is such a variance....

AKC language ......The German Shepherd Dog is longer than tall, with the most desirable *proportion*as 10 to 8½. The length is measured from the point of the prosternum or breastbone to the rear edge of the pelvis, the ischial tuberosity. The desirable long proportion is not derived from a long back, but from overall length with relation to height, which is achieved by length of forequarter and length of withers and hindquarter, viewed from the side.

The SV standard....The withers height for males is 60 to 65cm; that of bitches is 55 to 60cm.* The length of torso exceeds the measure of the withers height by about 10 – 17 %....this agrees with your first source.

I wonder if the 1.8 : 1 ratio includes the tail ????


SuperG


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Patrick Ormos seems to be AKC, CKC & UKC multi-breed judge.

But by his measurements, a 25 inch tall gsd should be 45 inch long. I think that is quite long even from prosternum to tail


----------

